
Tesla Model S sales surpass BMW and Audi in Europe - doener
http://www.bmwblog.com/2015/10/19/tesla-model-s-passes-bmw-audi-getting-close-to-mercedes-in-europe/
======
prostoalex
People like to dismiss Model S an an expensive toy, but in the luxury segment
BMW 7 series starts at MSRP $82,295 in basic, BMW 6 series is at $80,495, and
Mercedes S starts at $105,175 in base configuration, according to TrueCar.

Model S cheapest 70D rear-wheel basic configuration is $63,200 before any tax
incentives.

Of course, few buyers in that segment shoot for the barebone base
configuration, and Tesla's options are less numerous (a lot of what's
considered luxury add-ons) and overall cheaper than packages with similar
functionality.

This is before we get into the the cost of service (good luck servicing a
Mercedes or a Jaguar anywhere other than the dealer if you hope to have a good
resale value down the road) and TCO associated with electric motors.

